# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  Spawning

## graham67

I dont think my fish will be doing much spawning this year  with moving ponds and all  but my friend has a pond and was wondering if he could do something to get his fish to spawn and produce fry?

His fish seem to spawn but all the spawn gets eat by the other fish in pond.

We thought we'd try putting some netting (old onion sacking from market) into the pond as artificial weed beds and taking netting out once fish have spawned and replacing it into a tank where the fry can hatch and then be brought on before introducing into the pond when big enough.

What do you Guys think?

Any help appreciated.

Graham.

----------


## Gary R

well i had my fish spawning two years ago and all i have in mine are a big brunch of Iris Pseudacorus Variegata and a range of Waterlilies, but i got to say as soon as i saw them i put them into a big bucket as the rest of the fish started to eat them

----------

